# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Play sand smell like chemical



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I bought a bag of "Target Play Sand" at HomeDepot. It's a bit grey in color. After I washed it I found the sand smell very awfully. It actually smells like silicon glue. Has anyone used this brand of play sand and does it cause any problem? 

Thanks

Steven


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I bought a bag of "Target Play Sand" at HomeDepot. It's a bit grey in color. After I washed it I found the sand smell very awfully. It actually smells like silicon glue. Has anyone used this brand of play sand and does it cause any problem? 

Thanks

Steven


----------



## Gagnon Brothers (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi
Play sand may contain anti-bacterial agent. I would not use it.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i once had some play sand that compacted so much that the rectangular chunk is still outside in my hard...it's like a permanent sand castle


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by StevenL:
> I bought a bag of "Target Play Sand" at HomeDepot. It's a bit grey in color. After I washed it I found the sand smell very awfully. It actually smells like silicon glue. Has anyone used this brand of play sand and does it cause any problem?
> ...


I'm currently involved in a Beter Business Bureau battle with a local sand & gravel company regarding the sand they produce locally, that they now admit in writing was tainted with kerosene from their drying process. Now I have a 125 gallon setup, filtration and CO2 system that all reek of kerosene. They claim that it was my fault for using their product that was marked as being safe for children & pets, including fish.

Steer clear of the stuff. My aquarium is now a Superfund site.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Im using Play sand from Home Depot...

its not called Target PLay Sand though...
it was odourless...and was creamish in colour with some brown particles as well...it said on the bag that it was washed and dried...

I still washed it...and have been using it...

The Dwarfe Hairgrass and Glosso love it....

I will check what the brand is and let you know...


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

I am also using playsand...probably the same brand as FISA. The brand I bought is called something like "nurserymen's preffered." It has no odor and makes a perfectly safe substrate. 

The problem with the bulk stuff is it's local. You never know what kind of sand it actually is. I don't believe it should have any kind of an odor to it though.


----------



## aoebombcat (Jul 26, 2005)

From Home Depot the only sand that is safe is "South down play sand". Dont use anything else. It might contain other chemicals.

Hope this helps


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Bombcat:
> From Home Depot the only sand that is safe is "South down play sand". Dont use anything else. It might contain other chemicals.
> ...


"South Down" is probably local, not national. You'll find that places like Home Depot buy from an area distributor who then hires local contractors to mine, clean, sterilize and dry the sand. PakMix, for example, is common on the West Coast, but the sand in Seattle, Spokane, Portland, Eugene, Sacramento, San Francisco and LA all come from different local sources. PakMix states on the label that it is clean, sterilized, safe for pets, etc., and the website says it is ideal for use with children, pets & fish.

In reality, PakMix has no control over the quality of the sand produced locally for them, in spite of the label's claims.

If you want to use "Play Sand," you will want to buy a small amount and get it wet, then smell it. No chemical smell? It's probably safe, if you want to risk it.


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> If you want to use "Play Sand," you will want to buy a small amount and get it wet, then smell it. No chemical smell? It's probably safe, if you want to risk it


As another option, there are always bags of sand that have been inadvertantly broken or cut open. You could ask a manager if you could grab a hand full from one of the broken bags. They won't be able to sell them anyway so they will probably not have any problems with this. You could then test this.

As a second thought, besides the fact that the sand should not have had an odor, it should not be grey. It should visually look similar to beige beach sand. Sounds like you may have gotten a hold of some sand that was treated with something.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Another source of sand that I have not seen mentioned is Toys R Us.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by IZM:
> Sounds like you may have gotten a hold of some sand that was treated with something.


The manufacturer admitted that during high demand, they crank up the heaters used to dry the sand, which in turn blows kerosene into the product. They admit it, yet they advertsie it as safe for use for pet fish. Who here wants to raise you fish in an oil slick? Yeah, that's kind of what I thought.


----------



## Cougra (Mar 31, 2004)

Southdown Tropical Playsand is aragonite based, not silica and is popular for use in saltwater tanks.


----------

